# Bildschirm schaltet einfach ab, Grafik oder anderes Problem ?



## _Truck_ (8. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe seit gewisser Zeit Probleme mit meinem PC:
Und zwar reagiert er wie er will auf 3 Arten:

-> Hängt sich auf und startet neu
-> Hängt sich auf und schaltet Bildschirm ab
-> Schaltet Bildschirm ab und läuft normal weiter (mit schwarzem Bildschirm)

Es ist wie Lotterie - Wenn ich ihn anschalte funktioniert er manchmal ohne Probleme manchmal zeigt er die eben genannten Symphtome.

Ich habe dann beschlossen meine Festplatte zu formatieren und Windows neu zu installieren. Nach ca. einer Woche traten die gleichen Aktionen wieder auf, jedoch mit folgender Fehlermeldung und mit verpixeltem komisch bunten und durcheinanderen Grafik:

(siehe Anhang)


Ich möchte nun wissen was nicht mehr funktioniert und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.


----------



## _Truck_ (8. August 2007)

Kann es vielleicht mit meiner Grafikkarte zu tun haben ?
Habe sie seit 3 Jahren und ist keine besonders gute !

Gruß Truck


----------



## Flex (8. August 2007)

Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn?

Und ja, es ist definitiv ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte.
Benutzt du den neuesten Catalyst Treiber?
Auch DirectX auf dem neuesten Stand?


----------



## _Truck_ (8. August 2007)

Leider bin ich gerade auf der Arbeit und komme erst später heim!
Ich werde schauen, dass ich den neuesten Treiber und DirectX draufbekomme und sollte es sich nicht ändern, melde ich mich morgen wieder !

Danke, Gruß Truck


----------



## Flex (8. August 2007)

Irgendwo im Catalyst kannst du auch AGP runterschalten.

In einigen Forum hat das Herunterschalten von AGP 8x auf 4x die Lösung gebracht.


----------



## _Truck_ (10. August 2007)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwo im Catalyst kannst du auch AGP runterschalten.
> 
> In einigen Forum hat das Herunterschalten von AGP 8x auf 4x die Lösung gebracht.



Also bis jetzt läuft er noch, seit ich es auf 4X heruntergeschalten habe (APG-Geschwindigkeit).
Was hat sich da jetzt eigentlich verändert durch das Runterschalten ?
Die Busgeschwindigkeit zwischen Rechner und Bildschirm ?


Gruß Truck


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. August 2007)

Nein... die Geschwindigkeit zwischen Mainboard und Grafikkarte. Also zur CPU hin.


----------

